# tuxonice regression performance.

## DaggyStyle

hello.

I'm using both gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 and tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r4, now when using gentoo-sources, I have no problems with my touchpad, but when using tuxonice-sources, cursor movements when using the touchpad are erratic and shuttering.

does anyone notice this issue?

----------

## cach0rr0

ive not done any comparison between the two, but i did notice a touchpad oddity with gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r4

not sure if it's the exact thing you're seeing, but I doc'd it here - http://whitehathouston.com/hardware/Laptop/Acer%20Aspire%204736z/README.touchpad

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> ive not done any comparison between the two, but i did notice a touchpad oddity with gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r4
> 
> not sure if it's the exact thing you're seeing, but I doc'd it here - http://whitehathouston.com/hardware/Laptop/Acer%20Aspire%204736z/README.touchpad

 

nope, not the same, it like I've move it and it jumps right to the destination point without moving it en route

----------

## DaggyStyle

kernel reconfig seems to fixed it, will try to use abit more and will mark as solved if no problems occur.

----------

